# Topics > Projects >  Swarm, Amazing in motion, Lexus

## Airicist

Amazing in motion

Lexus, automaker, premium cars, Nagoya, Japan

Experience the story of the quadrotors as they play end explore the city while we sleep.

Contributor - KMel Robotics LLC

----------


## Airicist

Amazing in Motion - SWARM 

Published on Nov 3, 2013




> 'Swarm' is the result of cutting edge technology combined with imagination and
> creativity.
> 
> Executed in collaboration with KMel robotics, and directed by Sam Brown, Swarm' takes advanced quadrotor technology out of the testing laboratory and into the real world, to produce a dramatic and engaging story. These unique quadrotors were inspired by the design and material principles of Lexus and constructed to an incredible level of detail and precision. Advanced motion capture camera technology is then used to programme the complex movement paths of each quadrotor, resulting in the stunning movement patterns seen in the film.
> 
> 'Swarm' is the second Amazing in Motion project from Lexus. Visit amazinginmotion.com to experience the full story behind 'Swarm' and to see the first Amazing in Motion project 'Steps'.

----------


## Airicist

Swarm: 'Crafting Motion' 

 Published on Nov 3, 2013




> A documentary film exposing the incredible journey of designing the quadrotors in 'Swarm'.
> 
> From first sketch, to advanced computer CAD modeling, the quadrotors from 'Swarm' were designed to the highest standards of precision, accuracy and aerodynamics. 'Crafting Motion' is the story behind the creation of these unique objects and the creative minds behind their execution.

----------

